# 21st World Orchid Conference Grand Champion - Angulocaste Olympus



## Scott Ware (Sep 9, 2014)

Just wanted to share this photo I found waiting on my phone this morning. I'm sorry, I don't know who the grower is, but I'm sure we'll find out as more information comes forth. Everyone I have heard from says it is a wonderful show.


----------



## troy (Sep 9, 2014)

Grand champion of 40,000 something different species. Must be an extroardinarily hard plant to grow, excellent


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Scott. At first I thought you were in South Africa!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 9, 2014)

That's a beauty!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 9, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 9, 2014)

:sob: I was supposed to be there, but now I'm in Iowa..! :sob:

Several years I waited for WOC to come to South Africa and then, when it finally arrived, I left the country. Oh well... I'm sure it will be back in the USA one of these days...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2014)

ity: Now that is sad!


----------



## Secundino (Sep 10, 2014)

Olympus is one of the fine ones, though I prefer the whitish/rose form of Olympus. Well deserved!


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 10, 2014)

Beautiful plant! Any idea whether they've completed the Paph/Phrag awards?


----------



## Clark (Sep 10, 2014)

Yikes. I'm disappointed.

Perhaps this galvanizes my ignorance for orchids.


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 10, 2014)

Would love to see a plant of this caliber in person.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 11, 2014)

Its a great display.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2014)

Clark said:


> Yikes. I'm disappointed.
> 
> Perhaps this galvanizes my ignorance for orchids.



For a straight Lycaste that would be an unbelievable display. The blooms are pretty big.


----------



## Clark (Sep 11, 2014)

When I get home I'll look at it more.
Best bloom at that show - ok, I can agree. 

I don't have computer now.


----------



## tim (Sep 12, 2014)

omg so boring and off the pace! This is a grex from the 1970s? Probably a clone from then as well! Years ago in 1982 there was a clone on the East Coast that got a 99 point cultural award with 50-some flowers and 20 buds grown in a huge homemade box. It gradually got higher and higher CCMs from the late 1970s until the 99 point award, when the owner supposedly got frustrated that he couldn't get 100 points, and cut up the plant. Since then the same clone 'Chadds Ford' has received numerous other cultural awards. This WOC clone is pretty far from 70 flowers. Was there really nothing else? Nothing modern? Nothing new or different? I'm disheartened by this award. I would love to know what else got bests-of-class...


----------



## Parryaw (Sep 12, 2014)

The champion plant in the 20th WOC looked way better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trithor (Sep 12, 2014)

It has been a pleasant show, the plants perhaps not of expected and anticipated grade. From a paph perspective, the show is a touch early for local growers. I will try and take some pictures tomorrow and post a few results.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice specimen but IMHO, I prefer the shape of Lycaste Macama...


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 12, 2014)

That would be great, Gary.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Sep 16, 2014)

Judges can only judge what's brought to the show…

The plant is superb but is it the best that can be done? I guess no. I wonder what else was on display…


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2014)

Hopefully somewhere on the www...


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 17, 2014)

where????


----------



## Trithor (Sep 18, 2014)

Sorry all, I kind of lost interest after I was evicted from the venue for a failed registration while I was trying to take pictures to post here.
Regarding the judgement, as has already been pointed out, the judges can only judge what has been submitted, also it is worth noting that the majority of judges (by a huge margin) were from countries other than South Africa, so the decision on what should be Grand Champion was international in all senses.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 18, 2014)

Failed registration? Was there an admittance exam?


----------



## Trithor (Sep 18, 2014)

So it would appear


----------



## Tom-DE (Sep 18, 2014)

NYEric said:


> For a straight Lycaste that would be an unbelievable display. The blooms are pretty big.



Unfortunately it isn't a straight Lycaste species, not even a straight Lycaste hybrid.

Pretty? yes, but not for the G.C. award at WOC.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 19, 2014)

Some pics here: http://www.apsa.co.za/xenforo/threads/21st-world-orchid-conference.12233/#post-164460 Not an orchid-aholic so just pretty pics.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank-you. Hopeful someone will upload pictures of the winners


----------

